# Church Lighting



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

We are working on a new church project. Does anyone have a good source of pendant style lights for churches? Preferably LED's.


----------



## jbolduan (Apr 29, 2013)

There are some pendants out on the market, how decorative did you need to go, or do you just need cylinders? You can see some things I have.

http://www.buylightfixtures.com


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Halo lighting?


----------

